
A personal device to let you test samples of food for allergens - Chefkoochooloo
http://6sensorlabs.com/blog/2015/10/4/mark-your-calendars-nima-available-for-pre-orders-october-20
======
Chefkoochooloo
Seems like an expensive device since the capsules aren't reusable... But if
you have severe dietary restrictions, I can see how it would relieve stress
about eating out.

